# A few questions about my baby and her bloodline



## ReverendYin (Oct 31, 2008)

Good afternoon, and thank you for taking the time to read this post. I'll try to keep it brief.

As of two-and-a-half years ago I was new to pits, and dogs in-general. Previous to this, I had preferred to keep cats and reptiles (pythons and boas) as pets. I never had a dog of my own growing up, and thus, wasn't interested in owning one.

Until I met Remmy. See her picture, to the left there. She's my baby. I met Remmy when I met her mommy, whom I subsequently married. My wife had received her, as a gift, about a year or so before we met. She was given to her by a former boyfriend of her's.

Everything changed when I met Remmy, she's truly an amazing dog.

Well, Remmy has cancer. She was diagnosed in Oct. 2007, and initially, she was given two months to live. We opted to have the tumor that had overtaken her uterus and ovaries removed, and it's been a year since then, and she's still with us, and just as vibrant and lively as the day I met her. She sees the vet every two months, for checkups. He assures us that no new tumors have started cropping up, and that she's not suffering. her bloodwork is fine: liver functions look good, kidneys, good protein levels, so, as long as she's comfortable and happy we're okay. And she is.

Now, to the questions...

According to my wife, Remmy is what they call a "China Red" (without the red nose). Now, I know virtually nothing about the pit bull world, outside of my daily interactions with Remmy, so I have no idea what "China Red" is ... I did find a bloodline called "Chinaman", apparently that's a pretty well-known one, but Remmy has no papers what-so-ever to establish that. I found out from the wife that her ex-boyfriend, the guy that gave her Remmy, may have acquired her from somewhat less-than reputable individuals... Anyway, I took photos of her, and went on over to Diane Jessup's webpage and looked them over, to see whether she conforms, and she does indeed conform to the APBT standard, so far as I can tell. She looks like one, smiles like one, people and kid friendly ... good, sound body structure ... etc. So you can imagine my confusion then, when I see dogs like these monster "blue" pits, big 120 punders on the 'Net everywhere I look.

I can find no info about "Chinaman", "China Red", or any such bloodline at all.

Now, here's the quandary... Remmy will, eventually need to be put to sleep. We have decided that if her health begins to decline, and the cancer starts over-taking her, we will do right by her, and put her to sleep. That's going to devastate both of us for a while, but eventually, and we've talked about this, we both would like another pit bull. She loves pits, I think they're the only dogs worth having quite frankly, and I'm at a loss, I'm completely confused regarding these bloodlines.

I know that when the time comes, I want a pit like Remmy. Lean, solid, about 40 - 50 lbs, FRIENDLY and HAPPY. I don't want one of those blue monsters, or one of those bulky, over-done, mastiff-looking pits. The only thing is, it seems as though the only dogs the breeders are breeding are those big guys, that don't even really look like pits. So I guess I have questions about Chinaman / China Red (does China Red even exist)? and Who breeds APBT's that are pure, and conform to the breed standard and if so, which are the best bloodlines available for that?

I won't be thinking about getting another pittie for a while, after Remmy's passing. And right now I'm focusing all my attention on her. She's a good girl, greets me with enthusiasm and love when I get home, we go for really, REALLY long walks, she watches TV with me, we pretty-much go everywhere together, heh, me and the wife even brought her along on our honeymoon. So for now, as long as she's here I'm devoting my time to looking after her and finding out where she came from. Later on, much later, I'll think about getting another, but when I do, I don't want one of those "bullies", I want another real pit.

Thanks for you time. Sorry this message was so long-winded. I get started talking about Remmy and pits and I kind of ramble on. My apologies. Take care!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Chinaman was a dog. His bloodline is heavy game and produces some great dogs. This is the history of the dog himself.

Garner's Ch. Chinaman ROM

as for China Red I have never heard of that. There are a lot of 'made up' bloodlines or breeder bloodlines that people use to sell their dogs or make them sound more rare, ect ,ect. BUt it COULD be a line. Perhaps someone more versed in bloodlines could help you out.

Or they may have used it to make her color seem more rare. She looks like a black nose, with a red/white coat. Very cute dog!

Sorry for your you, and Remmy, hope she has a great rest of her life!


----------



## ReverendYin (Oct 31, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Chinaman was a dog. His bloodline is heavy game and produces some great dogs. This is the history of the dog himself.
> 
> as for China Red I have never heard of that. There are a lot of 'made up' bloodlines or breeder bloodlines that people use to sell their dogs or make them sound more rare, ect ,ect. BUt it COULD be a line. Perhaps someone more versed in bloodlines could help you out.
> 
> ...


Hey there, thanks for the reply.

Learning learning ... Chinaman was a gamedog, okay, that makes sense. "China Red" ... could be made up? Well, I have seen a lot of advertising for "rare rednose" and "rare reds" ... and of course, there's always the probability of the dude who originally bred her was just breeding pits from, well, wherever.

One thing ... I don't mean to diss the "big blues", those bully dogs. I mean, the dog has no control of who bread him, or how he bred him, just like people have no control over what race/culture they came from. I don't mean to deride those animals. For me, it's a preference, I like the medium sized, thin, athletic ones. It was more that I got the impression, from several breeder's sites that I've picked over, that they were breeding these big fellahs to appeal to a certain "image", rather than breed a good, fit, working dog is all. At the end of the day, if Remmy had indeed been one of those big blue guys, I'd love her just the same.

Thanks for the compliment, by the way. I'll post another pic of her here in a little while.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Just an FYI when you go to buy a pup heres a run down from one of our members on finding a 'good' breeder.
http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/4745-finding-good-breeder-101-a-2.html#post74679

One way to find out what bloodline/style of dog you like the most is to go to a show near you and pick out the dogs that appeal you and talk to their owners, and of course we all here to help too!


----------



## ReverendYin (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow .... Tom Garner has some great-looking dogs!


----------



## ReverendYin (Oct 31, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Just an FYI when you go to buy a pup heres a run down from one of our members on finding a 'good' breeder.
> 
> One way to find out what bloodline/style of dog you like the most is to go to a show near you and pick out the dogs that appeal you and talk to their owners, and of course we all here to help too!


Thank you, I'll check that out directly.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

yeppers chinaman is a BL , i owned a chinaman/beadueax cross. and i'm soo soo sorry to hear about you and your wifes pup. but it sounds like you are both very loving and responsible owners who want nothing but the best for the one you love. I would suggest that before you buy please take a chance to go look at the shelters, you will find wonderful dogs there that are just greatful to have a loving home. the dogs have usually already been tested for temper, possible fixed, good health and shots all updated. it would be a great way to honor Remmy's memory. (by the way i love the name, my friend named his son remmy (well, for short) he is really named after the gun 'remington' ) 
i'm not sure on the 'china rednose' ..it could possibly be a BL but not one that i've ever heard of, i think it was a BYB who was tryin to smart talk. because there is a BL that is called 'red nose' or 'old family red nose' (which IF im not mistaken are one in the same), and there is a 'chinaman' ..i will agree with Bedlam tho, if you are not really sure on the type of dog you want, visit your local dog show when it comes around, there you will have a chance to talk with 'responsible' and 'reputible' owners that can maybe answer questions you might have on styles or charteristics (sp?) , and you'll have a chance to be hands on with your research. which ever you choose good luck! stick around here for a while, because this is a great place to learn alot of good info. look to seeing ya around!


----------



## ReverendYin (Oct 31, 2008)

chic4pits said:


> yeppers chinaman is a BL , i owned a chinaman/beadueax cross. and i'm soo soo sorry to hear about you and your wifes pup. but it sounds like you are both very loving and responsible owners who want nothing but the best for the one you love. I would suggest that before you buy please take a chance to go look at the shelters, you will find wonderful dogs there that are just greatful to have a loving home. the dogs have usually already been tested for temper, possible fixed, good health and shots all updated. it would be a great way to honor Remmy's memory. (by the way i love the name, my friend named his son remmy (well, for short) he is really named after the gun 'remington' )
> i'm not sure on the 'china rednose' ..it could possibly be a BL but not one that i've ever heard of, i think it was a BYB who was tryin to smart talk. because there is a BL that is called 'red nose' or 'old family red nose' (which IF im not mistaken are one in the same), and there is a 'chinaman' ..i will agree with Bedlam tho, if you are not really sure on the type of dog you want, visit your local dog show when it comes around, there you will have a chance to talk with 'responsible' and 'reputible' owners that can maybe answer questions you might have on styles or charteristics (sp?) , and you'll have a chance to be hands on with your research. which ever you choose good luck! stick around here for a while, because this is a great place to learn alot of good info. look to seeing ya around!


Remmy is indeed short for Remington LOL

Thank you for your advice! I've been looming around this forum here most of the afternoon, reading up on various things. There's a ton of information on this board, for sure, and it's been fun so far.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

It's quite possible that someone told your wife "China Red" when they really didn't know what they were talking about. People make up all kinds of superfluous tags to make their dogs seem more valuable. It's one of the tricks of the backyard breeder, and then they pitch it to newbies, who pass it around like it's common knowledge. There may well have been a "China Red" dog somewhere along the line, but I haven't heard of a bloodline based off him/her.

When you're ready to get another dog down the road, one thing you can do is go spectate at shows. Look at the kinds of dogs that are being shown, and then talk to he handlers when they get some down time. They might be able to point you in the direction of breeders who are producing the type of dog you like. Check out the *UKC* and *ADBA* websites to find shows.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ive read it before,but the chineman tail is a good read,and proof not all man biters were culled.


----------

